# BARRON TRUMP #81 DC United U12



## younothat (Sep 22, 2017)

"Barron Trump, President Trump’s 11-year-old son, was quietly added to a youth team of pro soccer’s DC United and is set to take the pitch Saturday at RFK Stadium"
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/m/9bd54d69-3b1a-36aa-a1ad-8fb1b8ad72bb/ss_barron-trump-to-play-on-pro.html

Looks like been in 4 games so far
http://dcut.ussoccerda.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=3939240&player=273900366


----------



## uburoi (Sep 22, 2017)

Daddy promised to buy uniforms for the team.


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 22, 2017)

Poor kid looks miserable.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 22, 2017)

Exactly. All the kids on my DS’s team are smiling ear to ear in their roster pic.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Did he make the USSDA Team?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

uburoi said:


> Daddy promised to buy uniforms for the team.


Is that how your kid starts? Or are you the manager?


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 23, 2017)

Let me get this straight. Singling out kids and putting them in a negative light is frowned upon on this forum. Unless of course his dad is famous and you don’t like his politics?

The kid is 11yrs old. This may be the only normal part of his daily life, and even then, having secret service crawling all over the training ground to keep the kid safe...what a bummer. Leave it be an move on. Don’t we all have some organization, coach, or team to bash?

Yep, I’m the buzz-kill.


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 23, 2017)

I would normally agree with that sentiment, but it appears that every member of that family is a low-life, arrogant, waste of space. If that kid is not already, it is only a matter of time. Let's hope that soccer exposes him to a diverse set of people, so that maybe he will learn empathy, which is something he surely has not learned from his family.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 23, 2017)

Soccer is rife with nepotism.


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 23, 2017)

norwegian said:


> Okay so let's see if I've got this straight @chargerfan
> Alcoholics in recovery - no empathy
> Male soccer coaches texting teenage girls - empathy
> Transgender children - empathy
> 11 year old son of a president - no empathy


Uhhhh.... I'm assuming you have never taken logic. You also appear to have reading comprehension issues.  This is too idiotic for me to reply to.


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 23, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I would normally agree with that sentiment, but it appears that every member of that family is a low-life, arrogant, waste of space. If that kid is not already, it is only a matter of time. Let's hope that soccer exposes him to a diverse set of people, so that maybe he will learn empathy, which is something he surely has not learned from his family.


Man, you are cynical. I know a number of good kids that have shit parents. They look destined to rise above their upbringing, but this kid has no chance of that?


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 23, 2017)

SBFDad said:


> Man, you are cynical. I know a number of good kids that have shit parents. They look destined to rise above their upbringing, but this kid has no chance of that?


I imagine his future to be filled with shooting tigers and stealing from children's cancer charities, just like his older brothers. I hope not, but also have particular insight into that family as I have several friends that have worked with them in NYC. They're bad people, the whole lot of them.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 23, 2017)

I move to Washington DC in mid June from NYC. I need a team so I head to DC United for a tryout. By end of August I’m on the roster. There were a bunch of kids on DC United pre academy and others from nearby looking for a spot on a USSDA team. Some of those pre academy kids have been on the squad for over a year in hopes of playing for the academy and a shot at a future. I beat all of those to a spot because I have something special as a player. They can’t deny me a spot because I have that something that US soccer will be looking for.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that how your kid starts? Or are you the manager?


#1 rule in the Trump playbook. Make false accusations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I would normally agree with that sentiment, but it appears that every member of that family is a low-life, arrogant, waste of space. If that kid is not already, it is only a matter of time. Let's hope that soccer exposes him to a diverse set of people, so that maybe he will learn empathy, which is something he surely has not learned from his family.


WORD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I imagine his future to be filled with shooting tigers and stealing from children's cancer charities, just like his older brothers. I hope not, but also have particular insight into that family as I have several friends that have worked with them in NYC. They're bad people, the whole lot of them.


WORD
LIAR


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

uburoi said:


> #1 rule in the Trump playbook. Make false accusations.


A little irony for breakfast.
I could be wrong, Coach or team sponsor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

uburoi said:


> I move to Washington DC in mid June from NYC. I need a team so I head to DC United for a tryout. By end of August I’m on the roster. There were a bunch of kids on DC United pre academy and others from nearby looking for a spot on a USSDA team. Some of those pre academy kids have been on the squad for over a year in hopes of playing for the academy and a shot at a future. I beat all of those to a spot because I have something special as a player. They can’t deny me a spot because I have that something that US soccer will be looking for.


Yes, a tranny.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A little irony for breakfast.
> I could be wrong, Coach or team sponsor.


#2 rule in the Trump playbook. Keep making false accusations in the hopes that others will believe them and jump on the bandwagon. But hey, if I had the $, I’d definitely sponsor a team of kids whose parents didn’t have the time or resources to get their kids to practice.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, a tranny.


#3 rule in the Trump playbook. Troll endlessly and make comments that only make sense to you until you become irrelevant and people unfollow you.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 23, 2017)

Kettle calling black,  but let's face it ~ 90% of the players in DA are from the more affluent demographic,  with only 5% of the total getting sholarships due to economic needs.

DC is a paid academy $2500 for u12-u14 but there are full & partial sholarships wonder how this player was selected?  There faq says they select from affiliates in sounding area(s) or through Scout's.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 23, 2017)

jpeter said:


> Kettle calling black,  but let's face it ~ 90% of the players in DA are from the more affluent demographic,  with only 5% of the total getting sholarships due to economic needs.
> 
> DC is a paid academy $2500 for u12-u14 but there are full & partial sholarships wonder how this player was selected?  There faq says they select from affiliates in sounding area(s) or through Scout's.


Paying is fine. But 90% does not apply to some of the Socal DA teams that are fully funded. Maybe you’re referring to the National average, which sounds correct.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

uburoi said:


> #2 rule in the Trump playbook. Keep making false accusations in the hopes that others will believe them and jump on the bandwagon. But hey, if I had the $, I’d definitely sponsor a team of kids whose parents didn’t have the time or resources to get their kids to practice.


Terrific


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

uburoi said:


> #3 rule in the Trump playbook. Troll endlessly and make comments that only make sense to you until you become irrelevant and people unfollow you.


Rule #4
Don't be a dick and talk about someone's 11 year old who didn't choose his parents. Just think how your kids feel.


----------



## Wez (Sep 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rule #4
> Don't be a dick and talk about someone's 11 year old who didn't choose his parents. Just think how your kids feel.


Lol, says the dick who can't stop talking shit about the Clinton's and Obama's kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, says the dick who can't stop talking shit about the Clinton's and Obama's kids.


You mean their adult kids? Dick, do you see the difference? Shitface.


----------



## Fact (Sep 23, 2017)

uburoi said:


> I move to Washington DC in mid June from NYC. I need a team so I head to DC United for a tryout. By end of August I’m on the roster. There were a bunch of kids on DC United pre academy and others from nearby looking for a spot on a USSDA team. Some of those pre academy kids have been on the squad for over a year in hopes of playing for the academy and a shot at a future. I beat all of those to a spot because I have something special as a player. They can’t deny me a spot because I have that something that US soccer will be looking for.


Maybe the team plays kickball.  The kid is huge.  I know a lot of coaches that would kill for a kid that size.  Unless you've seen him play you don't know.  And how did Obummer's dd get in Harvard?


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 23, 2017)

Fact said:


> Maybe the team plays kickball.  The kid is huge.  I know a lot of coaches that would kill for a kid that size.  Unless you've seen him play you don't know.  And how did Obummer's dd get in Harvard?


Jealous a black man's daughter got into a school your kids could only dream of getting into?


----------



## Striker17 (Sep 23, 2017)

Both of BO daughters went to my alma mater thank you very much and that schooling alone will prep you for any Ivy- objectively speaking of course


----------



## uburoi (Sep 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean their adult kids? Dick, do you see the difference? Shitface.


Sheriff Joe. Bad language is used by people who don’t have words to express their feelings.  Did you take to Twitter with this rant because you lost your temper? Pobrecito. This conversation was never about the Clintons. Nobody cares about them. Why did you bring them up? Trump playbook rule #4. Try to make an issue about something you don’t care about in order to bring others to your side.  Your profile pic mocks minorities and supports a blatant racist, but now you care about kids? Really?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Jealous a black man's daughter got into a school your kids could only dream of getting into?


What does their race have to do with it? 
Affirmative Action?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

uburoi said:


> Sheriff Joe. Bad language is used by people who don’t have words to express their feelings.  Did you take to Twitter with this rant because you lost your temper? Pobrecito. This conversation was never about the Clintons. Nobody cares about them. Why did you bring them up? Trump playbook rule #4. Try to make an issue about something you don’t care about in order to bring others to your side.  Your profile pic mocks minorities and supports a blatant racist, but now you care about kids? Really?


Sheriff Joe is an American hero, protecting our country, 


something the Kenyan wouldn't do because he wants to import voters no matter who gets killed, robbed or raped.
Wise up.
Are illegals minorities?
Time to take out the trash.
You are a little sensitive snowflake.


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow, you people are really fucked up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Wow, you people are really fucked up.


Language


----------



## uburoi (Sep 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sheriff Joe is an American hero, protecting our country,
> 
> 
> something the Kenyan wouldn't do because he wants to import voters no matter who gets killed, robbed or raped.
> ...





Sheriff Joe said:


> Sheriff Joe is an American hero, protecting our country,
> 
> 
> something the Kenyan wouldn't do because he wants to import voters no matter who gets killed, robbed or raped.
> ...


Trump playbook #5: blame someone else for your problems. Say useful phrases like immigration and affirmative action and always try to pick on people with less rights than you have. Whenever possible side with those with the most power so you appear strong and smart to make up for your own weaknesses and lack of original thought. 

Since the welfare of the President’s son means so much to you I assume you have children who play soccer? I hope they have coaches who teach them important things like, say, empathy, respect and to love thy neighbor.


----------



## Fact (Sep 23, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Jealous a black man's daughter got into a school your kids could only dream of getting into?


Wow let's bring race into this especially when you don't know shit about my race or were my kids go to school.  My point is so what if he got on the team due to who he is.  Life is not fair and connections help for ALL Presidents. You are pathetic for even mentioning race and using it in a derogatory fashion.


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 23, 2017)

Fact said:


> Wow let's bring race into this especially when you don't know shit about my race or were my kids go to school.  My point is so what if he got on the team due to who he is.  Life is not fair and connections help for ALL Presidents. You are pathetic for even mentioning race and using it in a derogatory fashion.


I am assuming you are white since you are trying to make a reverse racism claim against me. O bummer ? Really? Is that considered an insult or funny outside of a kindergarten classroom?  I have so many things to school you on, but my feeling is that you lack the brain cells necessary to be educated in something so complex. I don't know "were" your kids go to school, but I hope they are receiving a better education than you did.


----------



## Fact (Sep 24, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I am assuming you are white since you are trying to make a reverse racism claim against me. O bummer ? Really? Is that considered an insult or funny outside of a kindergarten classroom?  I have so many things to school you on, but my feeling is that you lack the brain cells necessary to be educated in something so complex. I don't know "were" your kids go to school, but I hope they are receiving a better education than you did.


There are people of all colors that are smart enough not to like Obummer.  Sorry I did not use where properly in my sentence.  A little tired after leaving the Stanford game.  What is you excuse for ending a sentence with "did" when it is not proper grammar?  People make grammar mistakes all the time.  It is pathetic that this is your best insult.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I am assuming you are white since you are trying to make a reverse racism claim against me. O bummer ? Really? Is that considered an insult or funny outside of a kindergarten classroom?  I have so many things to school you on, but my feeling is that you lack the brain cells necessary to be educated in something so complex. I don't know "were" your kids go to school, but I hope they are receiving a better education than you did.


Reverse racism? What a bunch of bullshit that is.
When you are stuck just bring up racism. Typical lefty tactic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

uburoi said:


> Since the welfare of the President’s son means so much to you I assume you have children who play soccer? I hope they have coaches who teach them important things like, say, empathy, respect and to love thy neighbor.


Says the punk that talks shit on an 11 year old.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2017)

Fact said:


> What is you excuse for ending a sentence with "did" when it is not proper grammar?


It's not?


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 24, 2017)

Fact said:


> There are people of all colors that are smart enough not to like Obummer.  Sorry I did not use where properly in my sentence.  A little tired after leaving the Stanford game.  What is you excuse for ending a sentence with "did" when it is not proper grammar?  People make grammar mistakes all the time.  It is pathetic that this is your best insult.


It's pathetic that you use Obummer like you are somehow clever. And yes, you are white. Now why don't you go waste your time being upset black men are kneeling for racial equality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> It's pathetic that you use Obummer like you are somehow clever. And yes, you are white. Now why don't you go waste your time being upset black men are kneeling for racial equality.


Fake news.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says the punk that talks shit on an 11 year old.


Now I see the problem. You're just a paid troll with nothing better to do than talk trash and profit from everyone else who actually cares about something. I doubt you even have kids. If someone paid you more you'd switch sides and find another bandwagon to jump on.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2017)

uburoi said:


> Now I see the problem. You're just a paid troll with nothing better to do than talk trash and profit from everyone else who actually cares about something. I doubt you even have kids. If someone paid you more you'd switch sides and find another bandwagon to jump on.


Perhaps you aren't aware that when loser joe started posting here he promised a daily diet of lies and insults.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

uburoi said:


> Now I see the problem. You're just a paid troll with nothing better to do than talk trash and profit from everyone else who actually cares about something. I doubt you even have kids. If someone paid you more you'd switch sides and find another bandwagon to jump on.


I do care about something, that's why I am letting you know that you are a little bitch that picks on kids.
Pretty simple when you get right down to it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Perhaps you aren't aware that when loser joe started posting here he promised a daily diet of lies and insults.


Does your caretaker know you are using her computer?


----------



## uburoi (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I do care about something, that's why I am letting you know that you are a little bitch that picks on kids.
> Pretty simple when you get right down to it.


You never said you had kids, but you say you care about them. You only care about white children, right?


----------



## Wez (Sep 24, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Now why don't you go waste your time being upset black men are kneeling for racial equality.


Oh, he is, just visit the off topic forum...


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, he is, just visit the off topic forum...


I figured. It's amazing to see people more upset about people peacefully protesting racism than actual racism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

uburoi said:


> You never said you had kids, but you say you care about them. You only care about white children, right?


How did you know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, he is, just visit the off topic forum...


You know he wasn't talking to me, right?


----------



## uburoi (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you know?


Now I understand. You’re an angry woman who is unable to have kids. What are you doing on a soccer forum? Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

uburoi said:


> Now I understand. You’re an angry woman who is unable to have kids. What are you doing on a soccer forum? Go troll somewhere else.


I am keeping an eye on you.
BTW, all women are angry.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am keeping an eye on you.
> BTW, all women are angry.


What are you saying? Keeping an eye on me how?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

uburoi said:


> What are you saying? Keeping an eye on me how?


You know.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know.


You spend time on a soccer forum but give no indication that you care about soccer, have kids that play soccer, even know how to play soccer, or have ever played soccer. The operatives that hired you to post on this forum told you to make a deal about anything connected to DJT so you make threats to someone who comments that the president bought the uniform for his son's soccer team because in some way that becomes a negative comment on the ability of the player, which you created and no one ever said. In the world you inhabit the only people who mean anything are white, yet the race of white people is a mixed one and if you went to ancestry.com and took a DNA test you may find that you are not what you think are and your ancestry may not be as pure as what you think? It makes you wonder who I am to say this, right? My lineage can be traced back to those who came over on the Mayflower. What I mean is, I'm way whiter than you will ever be.  I would like to say that people like you are the problem with American today, but everyone is different (thankfully). But the kind of stuff you say brings up some questions - have you ever left this country? Do you really know what freedom is? Everything you hate about this country makes it better than everywhere else in the world. We have everything. You say you understand America but you don't know the first thing about it, the people who inhabit it, what it was built and what makes it great. At what point in your life did you begin to hate everything that is different from you? Why are you posting on a soccer forum when know nothing about soccer and don't care about it?


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2017)

uburoi said:


> You spend time on a soccer forum but give no indication that you care about soccer, have kids that play soccer, even know how to play soccer, or have ever played soccer. The operatives that hired you to post on this forum told you to make a deal about anything connected to DJT so you make threats to someone who comments that the president bought the uniform for his son's soccer team because in some way that becomes a negative comment on the ability of the player, which you created and no one ever said. In the world you inhabit the only people who mean anything are white, yet the race of white people is a mixed one and if you went to ancestry.com and took a DNA test you may find that you are not what you think are and your ancestry may not be as pure as what you think? It makes you wonder who I am to say this, right? My lineage can be traced back to those who came over on the Mayflower. What I mean is, I'm way whiter than you will ever be.  I would like to say that people like you are the problem with American today, but everyone is different (thankfully). But the kind of stuff you say brings up some questions - have you ever left this country? Do you really know what freedom is? Everything you hate about this country makes it better than everywhere else in the world. We have everything. You say you understand America but you don't know the first thing about it, the people who inhabit it, what it was built and what makes it great. At what point in your life did you begin to hate everything that is different from you? Why are you posting on a soccer forum when know nothing about soccer and don't care about it?


It gives him a woody.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

uburoi said:


> You spend time on a soccer forum but give no indication that you care about soccer, have kids that play soccer, even know how to play soccer, or have ever played soccer. The operatives that hired you to post on this forum told you to make a deal about anything connected to DJT so you make threats to someone who comments that the president bought the uniform for his son's soccer team because in some way that becomes a negative comment on the ability of the player, which you created and no one ever said. In the world you inhabit the only people who mean anything are white, yet the race of white people is a mixed one and if you went to ancestry.com and took a DNA test you may find that you are not what you think are and your ancestry may not be as pure as what you think? It makes you wonder who I am to say this, right? My lineage can be traced back to those who came over on the Mayflower. What I mean is, I'm way whiter than you will ever be.  I would like to say that people like you are the problem with American today, but everyone is different (thankfully). But the kind of stuff you say brings up some questions - have you ever left this country? Do you really know what freedom is? Everything you hate about this country makes it better than everywhere else in the world. We have everything. You say you understand America but you don't know the first thing about it, the people who inhabit it, what it was built and what makes it great. At what point in your life did you begin to hate everything that is different from you? Why are you posting on a soccer forum when know nothing about soccer and don't care about it?


Everything that you just posted is BS, what exactly did you mean by his dad bought unis? You just called out for picking on a kid and you dont like it. So exactly who is paying me? 
FYI all my kids played and I played soccer.
My Daughter is of mixed race, so now what?
I really wasn't a trump fan until the left wing nuts, like you, started lying about everything associated with him.
Anything else I can clear up for you snowflake?
You are batting 0.000.
Wise up.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everything that you just posted is BS, what exactly did you mean by his dad bought unis? You just called out for picking on a kid and you dont like it. So exactly who is paying me?
> FYI all my kids played and I played soccer.
> My Daughter is of mixed race, so now what?
> I really wasn't a trump fan until the left wing nuts, like you, started lying about everything associated with him.
> ...


All lies. There is no way anyone with a mixed race kid could admit to only caring about white kids. Perhaps you have a split personality?  And you said I’m lefty. You don’t know who I voted for or my political beliefs.  Racial equality is not political. It’s human decency.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

uburoi said:


> All lies. There is no way anyone with a mixed race kid could admit to only caring about white kids. Perhaps you have a split personality?  And you said I’m lefty. You don’t know who I voted for or my political beliefs.  Racial equality is not political. It’s human decency.


When did I say I only care about white people/ kids. 
No need to start lying, typical lefty.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When did I say I only care about white people/ kids.
> No need to start lying, typical lefty.


Look at page 3 of this thread. You said you only care about white kids. Or was that one of the hired posse posting on your screen name? What country are you in?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

uburoi said:


> Look at page 3 of this thread. You said you only care about white kids. Or was that one of the hired posse posting on your screen name? What country are you in?


Responding to a ridiculous question with a question with obvious sarcasm, but you already know this.


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 24, 2017)

Why do we always have to post the same thing? Why do people enjoy engaging the troll as much as the troll gets hard responding to your posts? Ignoring trolls is not a wimpy thing. Engaging trolls is a foolish thing. I don't even see what he says because he is ignored, but I see everyone's responses.  Ignore him and you take all of his power away. C'mon Chargerfan and others, just ignore. You can't be right with a troll. But you are on his side, giving him power if you respond to him, and acting similar to the troll 

Come together as a community, and ignore the troll. Make this a better place.


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 24, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Why do we always have to post the same thing? Why do people enjoy engaging the troll as much as the troll gets hard responding to your posts? Ignoring trolls is not a wimpy thing. Engaging trolls is a foolish thing. I don't even see what he says because he is ignored, but I see everyone's responses.  Ignore him and you take all of his power away. C'mon Chargerfan and others, just ignore. You can't be right with a troll. But you are on his side, giving him power if you respond to him, and acting similar to the troll
> 
> Come together as a community, and ignore the troll. Make this a better place.


I haven't written anything on here in the last 12 hours, and am only seeing a one-sided conversation, so I might have this "troll" ignored. Either way, I don't need anyone on a stupid soccer forum to tell me who or who not to engage with. If you don't like it, you are free to ignore all of us or log out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Why do we always have to post the same thing? Why do people enjoy engaging the troll as much as the troll gets hard responding to your posts? Ignoring trolls is not a wimpy thing. Engaging trolls is a foolish thing. I don't even see what he says because he is ignored, but I see everyone's responses.  Ignore him and you take all of his power away. C'mon Chargerfan and others, just ignore. You can't be right with a troll. But you are on his side, giving him power if you respond to him, and acting similar to the troll
> 
> Come together as a community, and ignore the troll. Make this a better place.


Boo!


----------



## Toch (Sep 25, 2017)

uburoi said:


> Daddy promised to buy uniforms for the team.


What did you promise? Drive kids around? Pick up the coaches lunch? Probably help the coach with the paperwork every time he/she needs to take a crap?


----------



## Toch (Sep 25, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I would normally agree with that sentiment, but it appears that every member of that family is a low-life, arrogant, waste of space. If that kid is not already, it is only a matter of time. Let's hope that soccer exposes him to a diverse set of people, so that maybe he will learn empathy, which is something he surely has not learned from his family.


Talking self reflection. you sound like you fit into that -lowlife-arrogant-waste of space family


----------



## chargerfan (Sep 25, 2017)

Toch said:


> Talking self reflection. you sound like you fit into that -lowlife-arrogant-waste of space family


We are at the point where the only people defending trump are white supremacists. I am not interested in debating white supremacists. Utilizing the ignore button...


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 25, 2017)

Arguing with an IDIOT D-Bag, only proves there are 2............. Be the better person and move on.....................
BTW, this is a soccer youth forum.
When did it become a political one?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> Arguing with an IDIOT D-Bag, only proves there are 2............. Be the better person and move on.....................
> BTW, this is a soccer youth forum.
> When did it become a political one?


I agree totally, move on.


----------



## Wez (Sep 25, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> When did it become a political one?


When people who don't have a son in DA showed up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> When people who don't have a son in DA showed up.


Is that the new rule around here? You can only post in the thread where you have a kid playing?


----------



## Wez (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that the new rule around here? You can only post in the thread where you have a kid playing?


If you feel like injecting your politics into every forum here, feel free, I don't make the rules here.


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I agree totally, move on.


Sorry SJ, but I was referring to you as the "Idiot D-Bag".......... It baffles me on how some people are so naive, close minded, and love to stir up things. Especially with the "Popped Out/ Pumping Chest Attitude" some nutt cases express on a KIDS soccer forum.........


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> When people who don't have a son in DA showed up.


Very True......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> Very True......


When jerks who make fun on 11 year olds showed up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> Sorry SJ, but I was referring to you as the "Idiot D-Bag".......... It baffles me on how some people are so naive, close minded, and love to stir up things. Especially with the "Popped Out/ Pumping Chest Attitude" some nutt cases express on a KIDS soccer forum.........


No shit Sherlock.
The move on was for you.
Pretty dumb for a smart guy.
So are you in the club where it is ok to talk shit about an 11 year old?


----------



## uburoi (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> When people who don't have a son in DA showed up.


Political banter is everywhere now. I come to the DA forum to discuss my DS’s team and escape politics. But if people start talking trash you gotta stand up to it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

uburoi said:


> Political banter is everywhere now. I come to the DA forum to discuss my DS’s team and escape politics. But if people start talking trash you gotta stand up to it.


What does Trumps kid have to do with you DS's team? Liar.
Thank you for your support.


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No shit Sherlock.
> The move on was for you.
> Pretty dumb for a smart guy.
> So are you in the club where it is ok to talk shit about an 11 year old?


Sure it was LOL


----------



## ForumParent (Sep 25, 2017)

So many questions.  None of which are particularly insightful, but....I wonder who takes him to games?  Where do kids who (used to) live in manhattan practice?  Do the teams agree not to video/YouTube Barron's games?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> Sure it was LOL


This is your first post,
Arguing with an IDIOT D-Bag, only proves there are 2............. Be the better person and move on.....................
BTW, this is a soccer youth forum.
When did it become a political one?

Looks like you aren't ready to move on?
Too Funny.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey I'm not a fan of the current POTUS but let's leave his kid out of it.  He might be a sweet kid.  None of us get to choose our family.  My dad was an alcoholic.  I am not.  Let's give him a chance to prove who he is.  He just might surprise us.

And I am a Dem so this isn't from a Trump supporter.  Let's get back to soccer.  Plenty of craziness on the pitch.  Let's hope we can take care of business against Panama on the 6th or we are in some trouble.  GO USA!


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is your first post,
> Arguing with an IDIOT D-Bag, only proves there are 2............. Be the better person and move on.....................
> BTW, this is a soccer youth forum.
> When did it become a political one?
> ...


You're like picking at a dead skin scab, can't walk away from fingering you ALL day SJ  LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> You're like picking at a dead skin scab, can't walk away from fingering you ALL day SJ  LOLOLOLOLOL


Just move on.
Now that's funny.
Child abuser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> When people who don't have a son in DA showed up.


DA stand for Dumb Ass in your case.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> You're like picking at a dead skin scab, can't walk away from fingering you ALL day SJ  LOLOLOLOLOL


Do you look like your moniker?


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just move on.
> Now that's funny.
> Child abuser.


LOL 
Weak SJ, I expect better from you boy....... Crazy is yapping at free will, watch out now


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you look like your moniker?


Watch out now LOL 
AKA Weak Ass "Bitch Ass Joe"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> Watch out now LOL View attachment 1468
> AKA Weak Ass "Bitch Ass Joe"


What makes you say that?


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 25, 2017)

LOLOLOLOLOL...................


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL...................


Just be the bigger person and move on.


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 25, 2017)

SJ,

It's been fun............ 
No time for you anymore. Going back to you fingering you, I mean fingering dead skin scab.......
Hope to read your name in the obituaries soon 
I'm out (Drop the mic)........


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> SJ,
> 
> It's been fun............
> No time for you anymore. Going back to you fingering you, I mean fingering dead skin scab.......
> ...


Don't feel bad, not many can hang.


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't feel bad, not many can hang.


Talking to a brick wall, OK LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> Talking to a brick wall, OK LOLOLOLOLOLOL


Worst mic drop in history.


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 25, 2017)

Not as bad as you finding some poor soul to actually mate with you..............  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!

So you say Bahahahahahaha


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 25, 2017)

Come on SJ, I'm ready for round 2  LOLOLOLOLOL...........


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> Come on SJ, I'm ready for round 2  LOLOLOLOLOL...........


You just can't quit me.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Sep 26, 2017)

I clicked on this thread, curious to see if anyone has actually seen Barron play.  I completely wasted my time going through 5 pages of stupid political stuff and childish insults.  From the looks of it, there are a bunch of immature, rude teenagers on here. 

I thought this was about kids playing soccer?


----------



## texanincali (Sep 26, 2017)

Soccer Cat said:


> I clicked on this thread, curious to see if anyone has actually seen Barron play.  I completely wasted my time going through 5 pages of stupid political stuff and childish insults.  From the looks of it, there are a bunch of immature, rude teenagers on here.
> 
> I thought this was about kids playing soccer?


Absolutely agree.  It is disgusting that there are actual adults that would spew any negativity about an 11 year old that they have never met.


----------



## Toch (Sep 26, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> We are at the point where the only people defending trump are white supremacists. I am not interested in debating white supremacists. Utilizing the ignore button...


More like the ignorant button


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2017)

Soccer Cat said:


> I clicked on this thread, curious to see if anyone has actually seen Barron play.  I completely wasted my time going through 5 pages of stupid political stuff and childish insults.  From the looks of it, there are a bunch of immature, rude teenagers on here.
> 
> I thought this was about kids playing soccer?


A lot of those loud obnoxious parents you see on the sidelines every weekend spend time here practicing.


----------



## Lambchop (Sep 26, 2017)

ForumParent said:


> So many questions.  None of which are particularly insightful, but....I wonder who takes him to games?  Where do kids who (used to) live in manhattan practice?  Do the teams agree not to video/YouTube Barron's games?


All DA games are video recorded for coaches, players and families to watch.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 26, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> It's pathetic that you use Obummer like you are somehow clever. And yes, you are white. Now why don't you go waste your time being upset black men are kneeling for racial equality.


Only black men were kneeling? Need to fix the color on my TV.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 26, 2017)

uburoi said:


> Now I see the problem. You're just a paid troll with nothing better to do than talk trash and profit from everyone else who actually cares about something. I doubt you even have kids. If someone paid you more you'd switch sides and find another bandwagon to jump on.


Go back on Facebook with your dribble. Better yet come over to 'Off Topic' section. You'd be welcomed with open arms from the nutters like yourself.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Go back on Facebook with your dribble. Better yet come over to 'Off Topic' section. You'd be welcomed with open arms from the nutters like yourself.


I have never posted in the Off Topic forum but I can see you have. You're inviting me to join the other racists and bigots and climate deniers who are posting their dribble on a kids soccer forum? No gracias.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 27, 2017)

Lambchop said:


> All DA games are video recorded for coaches, players and families to watch.


No there not, some of games are if the team(s) want to pay & hire video crew.  Pay to watch/ record and some teams just don't share, but parents or friends with cams happens though.

Was in DC this late summer and observed at couple training session,  Barron is a tall kid for his age that can cover some ground,  didn't see any games but seem like he was more of a defensive player or maybe it was just what they were working on that day?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 27, 2017)

uburoi said:


> I have never posted in the Off Topic forum but I can see you have. You're inviting me to join the other racists and bigots and climate deniers who are posting their dribble on a kids soccer forum? No gracias.


Of course I'm a racist, bigot or any word with 'ism' in it. It's the left nutters response to anything they disagree with. No debating the self-righteous. BTW you realize you're posting dribble on a kids soccer forum...just sayin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

uburoi said:


> I have never posted in the Off Topic forum but I can see you have. You're inviting me to join the other racists and bigots and climate deniers who are posting their dribble on a kids soccer forum? No gracias.


Yes, it is better for snowflakes like you to stay in the safe zone and pick on 11 year olds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Of course I'm a racist, bigot or any word with 'ism' in it.


I knew it.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, it is better for snowflakes like you to stay in the safe zone and pick on 11 year olds.


Quite the coward indeed. But I'm late for my KKK meeting. We're going out to do some p*&#y grabbing, beat up a few muslims and finish off the day by going to a gender "neutral" bathroom and take a dump on the floor. All in the day of a deplorable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Quite the coward indeed. But I'm late for my KKK meeting. We're going out to do some p*&#y grabbing, beat up a few muslims and finish off the day by going to a gender "neutral" bathroom and take a dump on the floor. All in the day of a deplorable.


What time will you be here?


----------



## uburoi (Sep 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Quite the coward indeed. But I'm late for my KKK meeting. We're going out to do some p*&#y grabbing, beat up a few muslims and finish off the day by going to a gender "neutral" bathroom and take a dump on the floor. All in the day of a deplorable.


Epic!  While you're at it, go start building the wall.


----------



## uburoi (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, it is better for snowflakes like you to stay in the safe zone and pick on 11 year olds.


Hey Shitty Sheriff. Yes, I definitely  don't want to get involved in those unsafe conversations that you guys have. Thanks for taking care of me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

uburoi said:


> Hey Shitty Sheriff. Yes, I definitely  don't want to get involved in those unsafe conversations that you guys have. Thanks for taking care of me.


Fragile little snowflakes like you need personal attention 24-7.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 27, 2017)

uburoi said:


> I have never posted in the Off Topic forum but I can see you have. You're inviting me to join the other racists and bigots and climate deniers who are posting their dribble on a kids soccer forum? No gracias.


Dude, there are normal people over there, too. Not just Joey and GoBear...
You should head over. It's like watching a circus and you can help me critique the clowns (clowns, Klans, whatever).


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Dude, there are normal people over there, too. Not just Joey and GoBear...
> You should head over. It's like watching a circus and you can help me critique the clowns (clowns, Klans, whatever).


The new "normal"...God help us all. Be warned though, God is not welcomed over there... shhhhh


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 27, 2017)

uburoi said:


> Epic!  While you're at it, go start building the wall.


Would that have kept you out?


----------



## outside! (Sep 29, 2017)

I hope that Barron has a ton of fun, and falls in love with the game (if he hasn't already). Let the kid be a kid.


----------

